# Advice on steroids (for NK cells) and FET



## simba32 (Apr 2, 2015)

Hi all

I'm doing my 3rd cycle and first one (FET) with treatment for high-ish NK cells. Im taking 20mg of steroids and had my first intriplids infusion yesterday. the steroids seem to have some really nasty side effects - the nurse said most common were insomnia and puffy face/bloating (great!). Just wondering if there are any tips from previous users/what peoples experiences have been on them?

Thanks!

Simba x


----------



## mmj (Jan 14, 2015)

Hi Simba

Didn't want to read and run - I was on 10mg Prednisolone for my first attempt at FET and I found that my sleep was affected, like you say. They recommend that you take them in the morning to try to mitigate it but I also found that it gave me night sweats   did have some water retention as well which does cause puffiness - I guess something we have to live with for a while. Good luck with your cycle xx


----------



## Hbkmorris (Apr 7, 2010)

Hello, 

As Simba has said try to take them as early as you can in the morning as they can affect your sleeping pattern. I drank lots of water whilst on then and through my pregnancy which actually helped towards the puffiness and moon face (just your face can bloat up too! lol). 

Wishing you tons of luck.. always remember when coming off them not to stop at once.. you must gradually come off them but I'm sure your clinic will advise you. 

All the very best xx


----------



## Wonderthecat (Apr 23, 2014)

Hi,

I'm on them too (same dosage) and sleep about 2 hours and wake up for 2-3, then sleep and wake again. I look like a panda bear! The night sweats are horrid but am prepared to go with it all to hang on to my BFP.

I am bloated all over. Look about 5 months pregnant ... but that might be the biscuits in between the carrots and kale  

Good luck with your FET x


----------



## njr_26 (Aug 27, 2011)

To avoid moonface whilst on pred avoid salt and sugar as much as possible.


----------



## simba32 (Apr 2, 2015)

Ooo, good tip!!Very hard though!!! How quickly or slowly can moo face come on?? X


----------



## Hbkmorris (Apr 7, 2010)

I took it for for 14 weeks last time and never got it so hopefully not many peeps do xx


----------

